# Scary big oil??



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dead-Missing-Jailed BP WHISTLEBLOWERS : Veterans Today


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

yep, seen this last week, pretty scary!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not saying there is a connection but, there is no end to what the greedy will do to protect their profits. How sad, how very sad.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Very scary!


----------

